# FAO Cats galore and Cheryl89...and everyone else of course!



## ClaireyFairy (Jan 30, 2014)

As some of you know because of the wonderful Sally and Cheryl I have a lovely little cat who wasn't wanted in her old home.
'Baby' was in the adoption section on here.

She has been with me a little over 2 weeks now and is doing really well.
She is a total mummy's girl and wants to be with me all the time (which I love!)
Unfortunately she still doesn't have a name...we keep trying to find one that really suits her but so far we have nothing!

Anyway, here are some pictures  I hope you enjoy them, I'm sure there will be many more to come!

She absolutely loves sitting on the living room window sill.


Here is another of her favourite places to sleep. It's a little built in shelf in the living room.


She's a little scared of the outside but when I go out there she will come out with me and have a little wander about, this is the first time she went out.


And (excuse my fat leg!) this is my favourite picture.
When I sit on the sofa I put my leg out to the side and Baby will come and squeeze herself in between my leg and the sofa and kinda flop down with her head resting on my leg, it is the most adorable thing ever, she is sitting this way as I type this.


----------



## Citrineblue (Sep 28, 2012)

Adorable photos, I love getting these updates. She looks very very contented indeed. I love their little routines........


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh Claire i am so happy to see that she has settled down so well. The photos are lovely and she looks so content. Thankyou so much for giving her a lovely forever home - she was yet another cat that the owners didn't want because they had a baby


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Oooeeeeeeeeeeee so lovely to see hun, glad to be of service. Beautiful pictures! Golden oldies are the best ever :001_wub:

xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

She is beautiful.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Awwwwww she's lovely


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

She is so lovely, so nice to read the happy endings. 
And cuddles too, bless her. X


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

awwww , you could call her Beauty as it sorta like Baby , and she is beautiful , she looks very very happy with her foreverhome


----------

